# PH's andt teens the final answer



## iron_man (Jan 23, 2005)

I am 15 soon to be 16. I've been researching ph's for 5 months now I am very educated on the subject. Yes I know POSSABLE all of the  side effects. Growth plates, hair, ECT. I don't care what you say I'm going to take M1T, 1AD, 4AD, and M1D. Of course not all at the same time. You can say whatever you want about the effects on teens that are not fully developed. All of you are like, "man don't mess up your body with thoes, besides you allready have enough test in you" Thats bull shit you don't see very many teens that look like this.
http://www.naturalolympia.com/html/images/gaspari_interview1.jpg
http://www.anthony-john.com/natural-bodybuilding2-2000-4.jpg
http://www.giftofstrength.com/images/Natural_Bodybuilding_and_Fitness_Nov_2002_Cover.jpg
Yea thats what I thought you don't. I won't lie I as weak as can be for no damd reason for the past year and one crazy summer I lifted my ass off, got plenty of sleep, got enough protien, and got very minimal results. My bench was up to about 200 I weigh about 195 all of that took a good year and a half. Can anyone exlplane that I lifed mon. wed. fri. each day a different muscle group. Don't tell me I didn't get enough rest time. When I can see some real proof that PH's mess up teens then I will maby consider not taking them. You can't bullshit a bullshiter. Oh and by the way there are only 2 cool peple on this site, Piratefrom hell and young d.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

Go ahead take em , screw yourself up and then regret ... I'm gonna be laughing so hard when you say , damn man , I should of listen to you guys .

I'll explain this to you so your little brain can understand . Why the fuck do you think teens get facial hair when they are around 16-17 ? This is caused by hormones. You probably don't even have a single hair on your face and you think you need a ph to give you more hormones. Wait , they are already in you. 

Oh ya , last thing. It's because of morons like you that phs/ps are illegal for the rest of us. Kids like yourself toy with theses substances and fuck up their health.

As for the guys looking like that. Yes you can achieve that naturally when you are a teen and lift properly. If you not sure about what your doing get a personnal trainer . I'm sure you will get better results.

Anyways , I know you wont listen to this. So have fun fucking up your health and please come back and post how fucked up you are so I can get a good laugh.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Is it just me or does it look like someone is throwing their body down the  ?


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

And remember , when you are a teen , no pct is needed. Your test will get back to normal by itself


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah kiddo, when you finally get a girl who wants to drop her panties for you, and you can't get it up, let us know so we can point and laugh at you.


----------



## simbh (Jan 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah kiddo, when you finally get a girl who wants to drop her panties for you, and you can't get it up, let us know so we can point and laugh at you.


Might as well do the real thing kid. AAS ... A complete cycle like piratefromhell , your idol (sorry pirate had to put this here  ) if you're going to fuck yourself up , why not do it big. The american way !


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 23, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> I am 15 soon to be 16. I've been researching ph's for 5 months now I am very educated on the subject. Yes I know POSSABLE all of the  side effects. Growth plates, hair, ECT. I don't care what you say I'm going to take M1T, 1AD, 4AD, and M1D. Of course not all at the same time. You can say whatever you want about the effects on teens that are not fully developed. All of you are like, "man don't mess up your body with thoes, besides you allready have enough test in you" Thats bull shit you don't see very many teens that look like this.
> http://www.naturalolympia.com/html/images/gaspari_interview1.jpg
> http://www.anthony-john.com/natural-bodybuilding2-2000-4.jpg
> http://www.giftofstrength.com/images/Natural_Bodybuilding_and_Fitness_Nov_2002_Cover.jpg
> Yea thats what I thought you don't. I won't lie I as weak as can be for no damd reason for the past year and one crazy summer I lifted my ass off, got plenty of sleep, got enough protien, and got very minimal results. My bench was up to about 200 I weigh about 195 all of that took a good year and a half. Can anyone exlplane that I lifed mon. wed. fri. each day a different muscle group. Don't tell me I didn't get enough rest time. When I can see some real proof that PH's mess up teens then I will maby consider not taking them. You can't bullshit a bullshiter. Oh and by the way there are only 2 cool peple on this site, Piratefrom hell and young d.




I fail to see the point of this post.    You're ignoring the warnings, but in the end, it's your body. 

Do as you will.  Remember, it's no skin off our backs.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah, we can only care so much about guys like this. We don't want them to fuck up, but if they're so insistent, guess we have to let them.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 23, 2005)

I say go for it, dude.  It will be a good lesson for you.


----------



## ThaOne (Jan 23, 2005)

i am 17 and i fuckin no not to fuck up my body with phs/ps they are right you do have enough hormones try gettin a personal trainer and if you dont get the results you want eventually go ahead and fuck up your body man....

i would suggest creatine and protein shakes


----------



## silencer (Jan 23, 2005)

Iron Man.. You are pretty dense. Why bother taking PH's anyway...Just go out and get some real steroids..don't bother with the PH's...Steroids will give you better results. Oh and If You really want to Amplify your results to a greater degree, dont bother working out either...Steroids are sooo amazing that they'll just do all the work for you. Btw, and do us a favour and post some pics after your ...20week cycle...yea 20 weeks is best. I hope you like bitch tits, acne and small balls to say the least. Enjoy.


----------



## ThaOne (Jan 23, 2005)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> I say go for it, dude. It will be a good lesson for you.


 
hahahahaha harsh


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 23, 2005)

I know you want to do it but it aint worth it. I did a ph cycle too young and i gained some mass but as soon as i did post cycle it all came off. The best gains i have ever had in my life where when i just busted my ass in the weight room and ate clean. I didnt even take a single sup. not even a multi


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Damnit big stop giving him good advice. He already has had that; let's watch him fuck up now and laugh! Come on guys, lets grab some protein shakes and get ready to cream our pants when this kid comes back all FUBAR'd.


----------



## ThaOne (Jan 23, 2005)

^^ hahahahahahaha


----------



## Twigz (Jan 23, 2005)

Ahh, those guys that you posted, they don't look like 15 year olds to me......


----------



## rockcrest (Jan 23, 2005)

am i the only that is calling bullshit on this post?  did anyone see the pics he posted?  not one is of a teen?   its his first post and i think he's trying to get a rise out of certain people.  i think its entertaining.

am i naive to think that noone is THAT stupid?


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well ive gotten posts about 13 year olds wanting advice on dbol cycles. So imagine not.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 23, 2005)

Could be fake, could be real. Whoever it is I hope does a 750/week cycle of Test E, 52 weeks long with no PCT and a beer every night.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2005)

this is fake as shit....


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 23, 2005)

is this the same kid who was pm'ing everybody asking for advice from a bunch of people, telling them im going to do a cycle no matter what so just help me?  both are 15 and this is iron man's 1st post even though he has been researching for 5 months now.  look i really hope you do these cycles. i want to know from someone with first hand experience the consequences of a 15 year old doing a steroid like m1t.  kid i hope you document the hell out of it. how much you take and at what time the way you feel everyday. all of it. and then post it so kids trying to follow you will understand the consequences. you have my vote for the darwin awards


----------



## stikyicky (Jan 23, 2005)

Bro listen to these guys if your going to fukin take them take them..i was the same stuborn head as u not to long ago..but i keep reading and reading..bro im 15 6"0 and 153 pounds im benching 180 sqauting 250 my bench goes up at least 5 pounds every two weeks.. fuck dude atleast give it another year to even think abuot that shit.. imma laugh at ur dumb ass when u cant get hard or you got hair on your palms and hair all the way to the tip of ur dick..or u stop growing..and then have acne on ur dick..haha that would be funny..or then you can be put in the hospital with liver faliure ahha..so have fun gain 10 pounds then come off it with no pct and loose it all or use the pct and still loose 3 or 4 pounds with acne everywere when you can gain 10 pounds in abuot 3 months of hard work and be heathy


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 23, 2005)

He should do all the PH he wants... then he should go downtown and pick up a little black tar heroin to help him sleep at night.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 23, 2005)

Go for it. Post the results. We'll get the benifit of your experiences to share with others. Our very own young PH test subject. Just don't run off if the test comes out bad.


----------



## stikyicky (Jan 23, 2005)

"Believe in yourself and the goals you've set. Work toward those goals every day somehow ... even if only in a small way. Win. Every time always. ..."
    that says it all bro right there the heathly way  weres that limp dick iron man he needs to read that


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

Don't forget to drink lots of alcool while your on your cycle ... It helps the gains


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 24, 2005)

This kid is gonna grow some nice titties...Too bad he's under 18, so we cant look at them! DUMB ARSE!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2005)

You're all missing the bright side of this: at least you'll know that his _kid _will never post the same question!


----------



## iron_man (Jan 24, 2005)

Since all of you are so smart i'm suprised you didn't even answer the 2 main questions I asked, How the come there arn't teens walking around looking as ripped as the 3 guys I showed you? And I won't take any advice from you untill you show me some hard facts about teens and PH's I'm talking about studies. Are you all to dumb to read the the labels, "Side effects are more common when abused" and "All of the Possable side effects are"  Thats what I thought.  I'm not going to abuse them anyway. Plus i'm already 5'11 thats as tall as I want to be. Concerning gyno, OOOH big deal you can get I removed in the doctors office in 1 hour I talked to a trainer today, all you have to show is 2 little 1 inch scars. Maby you guys should have done more research. Oh and by the way when I get ripped in about 7 months, yes 7 months I'm not going to O.D. and take them all in one month like most of you dumbasses think. I'll take a pic of myself and make all of you cry, What took you 7 years I'll get in 7 months. I'd love to see you talk your way out of this one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

This kid doesn't know how to spell.  End of story, your a joke.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 24, 2005)

People, please don't respond to this guy.  just let him be... don't give him the attention he is obviously looking for!!!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 24, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> Possable


Not only are you a foolbird moron, crying for attention, you highlight your own spelling errors!! Hey, seriously though, Im a bit older than you, so take it from somebody your own age.

DONT TAKE PH, FOOL. There, nuff said

BUT, if you gonna, then make a journal of it, so while Im sittin at home, with my junk still in order, my pecs un-boobified, my body ripped, just by hard hours in the gym, and miles on the road, Ill smile, muslepump and the guys, well all sip our shakes, and Ill be sittin pretty, knowing that I made the right choice, not takin ps/phs...

By the way, Im sorry your dad didnt come to your little league games.


----------



## Stu (Jan 24, 2005)

go for it mate fuck up your endocrine system, at least you won't be able to feed your kids with this bulshit because you probably won't be having any.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 24, 2005)

FUEL!


----------



## Stu (Jan 24, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> FUEL!


 Maybe, but for this one kid that has posted there will be hundreds more that just sit there and read threads like this. hopefully by everyones responses they will be able to see what an idiot this bloke really is.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 24, 2005)

wow you really showed us. what were we thinking? we were wrong all along, and should obviously listen to a 15 year old kid who thinks gyno is an acceptable side effect of using ph's. i mean its only a small scar that you have to show for it right?  what about when you have to tell everybody why you have the scars. "Well it's really not that big of a deal honey, its just when i was a teenager i started to grow breasts."  that will be a great pick up line at the beach.  as a matter of fact the is an amazing article about the consequences of teens and ph's found in the New England Journal of Medicine. by the way kid if your not convinced yet its only the most highly respected peer reviewed journal in the United States. id tell you to go read it but you wont listen anyways.  and for future reference you will get a lot more respect if your bold and highlighted words are spelled correctly. POSSIBLE is the propper spelling. Good luck on your 7 month plan though. you should be impotent by the time you can drive.


----------



## LAM (Jan 24, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> Since all of you are so smart i'm suprised you didn't even answer the 2 main questions I asked, How the come there arn't teens walking around looking as ripped as the 3 guys I showed you? And I won't take any advice from you untill you show me some hard facts about teens and PH's I'm talking about studies. Are you all to dumb to read the the labels, "Side effects are more common when abused" and "All of the Possable side effects are"  Thats what I thought.  I'm not going to abuse them anyway. Plus i'm already 5'11 thats as tall as I want to be. Concerning gyno, OOOH big deal you can get I removed in the doctors office in 1 hour I talked to a trainer today, all you have to show is 2 little 1 inch scars. Maby you guys should have done more research. Oh and by the way when I get ripped in about 7 months, yes 7 months I'm not going to O.D. and take them all in one month like most of you dumbasses think. I'll take a pic of myself and make all of you cry, What took you 7 years I'll get in 7 months. I'd love to see you talk your way out of this one.



Answer #1 - those pictures are of grown men who have been training and dieting for 15+.  And one of them is a IFBB Heavyweight who used a decent amount of steroids.

Answer #2 - you will not find any direct medical studies on teens and pro-hormones or pro-steroids, they have absolutely no medical purpose.  No doctor who has taken the Hippocratic Oath would perform a medical study using teens not if they want to keep their medical license.  Side-effects from androgens are the same so you will see some or many of the same sides from PH's and PS as you would from anabolic and androgenic steroids, no studies are needed.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

> Thats bull shit you don't see very many teens that look like this.


EXACTLY.  That's because it takes TIME.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 24, 2005)

I would wait till your 18. Thats when me and all my friends took it and we got huge. Why do you want to be that big at 16 anyways? To show off to your 16 year old friends? It might be cool, but no matter what your taking a risk. By 18 yu should be about full max growth, but till then be mature and safe and wait. Any beginning 5'11 is bullshit. Taller is better no matter what you think, big people are the definition of intimidation.  
P.S.
Everyone on here told me how fucked up youll get if you take it at 18, but me and all my friends turned out ok. We only did one cycle followed up with a PCT, but any sooner then 18 is really pushin it kid. Peace.


----------



## iron_man (Jan 24, 2005)

That's great I'm glad to see that the only way you can say shit to me is to critique my spelling errors. you guys are so cool, or not. huesoloco, thank you, your cool, You just go to show that not all of the people will get fucked up off of it. Untill one of you guys can proove me wrong i'm just gonna keep railing you about it.  Oh and the dumbass who posted about the scars who gives a flying fuck, besides thoes scars will tan off in the summer.  I swear to god 90% of you are possably the dumbest people i have ever talked to about PH's at least the other forums i've been on have said that there are no conclusive effects of them on teens but you guys just hide behind all of the rumors you hear and probobly make up. Later when your ready to have me rail on you some more just say somthing else thats stupid. On more thing if you were a kid woking out and someone came up to you and said i can give you a pill that will get you ripped of you keep working hard I know 99% would have taken it.


----------



## silencer (Jan 24, 2005)

iron man, just shut the fuck up and get on with it and stop posting on this board, shit for brains. WE DONT GIVE A FUCK , Just get on with it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

First off, even on pro-hormones, you will not look nearly as big as some of the guys on this board, so get the fact that your going to overnight become Ronnie Coleman, please.

Second of all, I'd have researched the pill just like anything else I put in my body regardless of how ripped I am.

Now I know why those ab belts, those fat loss pills and other stuff work.  Because of people like you, iron man.


----------



## godfather (Jan 24, 2005)

Not to take up for the kid but lets say he has done his research and does a cycle exactly like one of us would do it and doesnt do stupid shit like most teens would do would his chances of side affects be any higher than ours. i know his endocrine problems may be but what about the usual sides?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 24, 2005)

Since when did scar tissue tan?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 24, 2005)

Iron man let me start a list
 1. You don't know how to spell
 2. You suck
 3. Your a dumbshit
 4. Your a cockbag
 5. Snort the PH's because you get more ripped that way


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 24, 2005)

Will you consider waiting till your 18? It's still young but if you do it right at my age you will be ok.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 24, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> Will you consider waiting till your 18? It's still young but if you do it right at my age you will be ok.


Will you consider waiting till your 21 [like everyone here has been telling you from the beginning]? It's still young but if you do it right at my age you will be ok.


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

possably ---> dude , we tell you its an error and you fucking write it again. Man , you can even spell right and you want to do prohormones. Oh ya , stop thinking you're gonna be the biggest man alive after you take prohormones, cuz your not. Believe it or not , other people have taken ph/ps and roids ... When they were of a decent age . I can't wait to see you fuck yourself up , they say laughter relaxes ... Cuz I'm gonna be laughing , you can be sure of that.


----------



## silencer (Jan 24, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> you can even spell right and you want to do prohormones.



..Cough* ...I presume you mean he CAN'T even spell


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 25, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> That's great I'm glad to see that the only way you can say shit to me is to critique my spelling errors. you guys are so cool, or not. huesoloco, thank you, your cool, You just go to show that not all of the people will get fucked up off of it. Untill one of you guys can proove me wrong i'm just gonna keep railing you about it. Oh and the dumbass who posted about the scars who gives a flying fuck, besides thoes scars will tan off in the summer. I swear to god 90% of you are possably the dumbest people i have ever talked to about PH's at least the other forums i've been on have said that there are no conclusive effects of them on teens but you guys just hide behind all of the rumors you hear and probobly make up. Later when your ready to have me rail on you some more just say somthing else thats stupid. On more thing if you were a kid woking out and someone came up to you and said i can give you a pill that will get you ripped of you keep working hard I know 99% would have taken it.


 you're still not gonna get laid your girl is gonna keep fucking your bestfriend, you still will be playing JV ball, you're still gonna get picked on(even more now with tits), and your mom is still gonna disown you, but hey you'll have a vein or two popping out right? Who cares if you never exceed 5' in height and you share your sisters bra's its the thing to do go for it hero! There are other ways to get pubes so your girl will accept you for a male...


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 25, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> I would wait till your 18. Thats when me and all my friends took it and we got huge. Why do you want to be that big at 16 anyways? To show off to your 16 year old friends? It might be cool, but no matter what your taking a risk. By 18 yu should be about full max growth, but till then be mature and safe and wait. Any beginning 5'11 is bullshit. Taller is better no matter what you think, big people are the definition of intimidation.
> P.S.
> Everyone on here told me how fucked up youll get if you take it at 18, but me and all my friends turned out ok. We only did one cycle followed up with a PCT, but any sooner then 18 is really pushin it kid. Peace.


I dont want to be rude, mean or anything like that to huesoloco, I think he looks great, but he represents a great argument!!! He said he used at 18 and got "huge"...Have a look at his gallery...Sure, he's got some definition, but is that your idea of "the monster u wanna look like after 7 months"? U find him "huge"? A lot of other guyz on here are much bigger and never touched any of that stuff...And for those who are using, they are well past puberty! And THEY are huge!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> That's great I'm glad to see that the only way you can say shit to me is to critique my spelling errors.


Spelling and gramatical knowledge are the key to success in using ph and ps. That is why we suggest you stay in school and learn more first


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> ..Cough* ...I presume you mean he CAN'T even spell


Ya ... I was kinda high when I wrote that. LOL .And english isn't my first language


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Ya ... I was kinda high when I wrote that. LOL .And english isn't my first language




Sure, use the old " I'm bi-lingual "   excuse..... wuss!


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey , I have 2 excuses ... One I was high , the other I'm bilingual ... Shhh luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hey , I have 2 excuses ... One I was high , the other I'm bilingual ... Shhh luke


use the word bilingual....don't tell any american's that you speak French....


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> use the word bilingual....don't tell any american's that you speak French....


I know french people aren't seen very well in the us nowadays(depending on your political orientation) . But I don't care , its my heritage . Plus I'm french canadian.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 25, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I know french people aren't seen very well in the us nowadays(depending on your political orientation) . But I don't care , its my heritage . Plus I'm french canadian.


Really!!?? we have a bad rep??  Oh well, im quite happy with my french canadian roots eh!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dont' take it to heart.

Polish people get made fun of all the time, and we're on good terms with Poland  

Thank god I'm Romanian too


----------



## simbh (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Dont' take it to heart.
> 
> Polish people get made fun of all the time, and we're on good terms with Poland
> 
> Thank god I'm Romanian too


I knew I saw that eastern europe side in you luke


----------



## iron_man (Jan 25, 2005)

fine I'll shut the hell up. but only for ythe guys that were cool about it. for all you other cock fuck you. Your just pissed off that a kid asked a question you couldn't answer. What are the proven effects of PH's and steroids. Oh yea none of you knoe. You just think you do because thats what the company said. Did I mention that 80% of the products say be over 18 to use them. What do you say to that. It's ok Ive relized that none of you give real answers anyway you just say bullshit.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 25, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> fine I'll shut the hell up. but only for ythe guys that were cool about it. for all you other cock fuck you. Your just pissed off that a kid asked a question you couldn't answer. What are the proven effects of PH's and steroids. Oh yea none of you knoe. You just think you do because thats what the company said. Did I mention that 80% of the products say be over 18 to use them. What do you say to that. It's ok Ive relized that none of you give real answers anyway you just say bullshit.


Here you go...not that ure gonna give a shit!!!!

*Hormonal system*

Steroid use disrupts the normal production of hormones in the body, causing both reversible and irreversible changes. Changes that can be reversed include reduced sperm production and shrinking of the testicles (testicular atrophy). Irreversible changes include male-pattern baldness and breast development (gynecomastia). In one study of male bodybuilders, more than half had testicular atrophy, and more than half had gynecomastia. Gynecomastia is thought to occur due to the disruption of normal hormone balance. In the female body, anabolic steroids cause masculinization. Breast size and body fat decrease, the skin becomes coarse, the clitoris enlarges, and the voice deepens. Women may experience excessive growth of body hair but lose scalp hair. With continued administration of steroids, some of these effects are irreversible.

*Musculoskeletal system*

Rising levels of testosterone and other sex hormones normally trigger the growth spurt that occurs during puberty and adolescence. Subsequently, when these hormones reach certain levels, they signal the bones to stop growing, locking a person into his or her maximum height.

When a child or adolescent takes anabolic steroids, the resulting artificially high sex hormone levels can signal the bones to stop growing sooner than they normally would have done.   what U want right!!??

*Cardiovascular system*

Steroid use has been associated with cardiovascular diseases (CVD), including heart attacks and strokes, even in athletes younger than 30. Steroids contribute to the development of CVD, partly by changing the levels of lipoproteins that carry cholesterol in the blood. Steroids, particularly the oral types, increase the level of low-density lipoprotein (LDL) and decrease the level of high-density lipoprotein (HDL). High LDL and low HDL levels increase the risk of atherosclerosis, a condition in which fatty substances are deposited inside arteries and disrupt blood flow. If blood is prevented from reaching the heart, the result can be a heart attack. If blood is prevented from reaching the brain, the result can be a stroke.

Steroids also increase the risk that blood clots will form in blood vessels, potentially disrupting blood flow and damaging the heart muscle so that it does not pump blood effectively.

*Liver*

Steroid use has been associated with liver tumors and a rare condition called peliosis hepatis, in which blood-filled cysts form in the liver. Both the tumors and the cysts sometimes rupture, causing internal bleeding.

*Skin*

Steroid use can cause acne, cysts, and oily hair and skin.

*Infection*

Many users who inject anabolic steroids use nonsterile injection techniques or share contaminated needles with other abusers. In addition, some steroid preparations are manufactured illegally under non-sterile conditions. These factors put abusers at risk for acquiring life-threatening viral infections, such as HIV and hepatitis B and C. Abusers also can develop infective endocarditis, a bacterial illness that causes a potentially fatal inflammation of the inner lining of the heart. Bacterial infections also can cause pain and abscess formation at injection sites.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> fine I'll shut the hell up.


 That's a start.




			
				iron man said:
			
		

> but only for ythe guys that were cool about it. for all you other cock fuck you.


 I believe that you forgot a comma.





			
				iron man said:
			
		

> What are the proven effects of PH's and steroids. Oh yea none of you knoe.


 Oh, I think we _knoe_...





			
				iron man said:
			
		

> You just think you do because thats what the company said.


 The company knoes that we knoe?  _How did they knoe?!_





			
				iron man said:
			
		

> It's ok Ive relized that none of you give real answers anyway you just say bullshit.


 Bullshit.


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

hey iron man dont listen to them... u know what do what u think is best for u
but by the way, i think that is gonna be a good investment cuz u wont be spending alot of money anymore on pornos, cuz ur dick wont work. but hey who cares, ull have alot money saved for that gyno surgery..... and oh yea u wont be needing to spend money on girls anymore, and ull even have ur own pair of boobies man how cool


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2005)

What is this?  The Attack of the AOL Users?

  "They've come to steal your spelling and grammar..."


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

heheh come on, this is my 3rd language..... i dont care bout spelling as long as u can understand it


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2005)

It that case, kudos to you!  I'm currently (albeit slowly) learning Spanish.  German is next on the list.


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

i speak german fluently...... jahh!! ich bin ein berliner (not).... but seriously, i speak german


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2005)

You're a jelly doughnut?   

 Actually, from what I've read, he said it correctly.

 I tried learning German first, but I had no one to talk to so I gave up.  To help me learn I watched Viva TV, Onyx TV, and Deutche Welle.  I listened to Die Toten Hosen, Fettes Brot, and Rammstein.  

 Was is das?  Das is der Flughaffen.   I feel lame...


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

heheh... well good luck with learn that.. i had it easier i lived there for 6 years


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

learning*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, Ironman

We gave you an answer, you didn't want to listen. You just wanted some attention, because your dad never came to your soccer games, and you havent made any gains in the weight room. Whos fault is that? The only intensity you have, is your intense stupidity, and desire for attention. Go give your mom a hug, she probably needs some comfort, with a bratty, piece of garbage son like you...


(TANGENT!!)


----------



## seven11 (Jan 25, 2005)

^^^ hahahah... and i wanna add to that... even if u never had a gf, doenst mean ull have muscles (and tits) that ull get one. man work on ur behavior


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2005)

well, I had fun... Id better cook my chicken on my Jowge Fowman grill... actually does a nice job, and its fun watching the fat slide down into the little dealy


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2005)

For a moment there, I read that as "Id better *choke *my chicken on my Jowge Fowman grill"


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2005)

... wow, that would hurt...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I dont want to be rude, mean or anything like that to huesoloco, I think he looks great, but he represents a great argument!!! He said he used at 18 and got "huge"...Have a look at his gallery...Sure, he's got some definition, but is that your idea of "the monster u wanna look like after 7 months"? U find him "huge"? A lot of other guyz on here are much bigger and never touched any of that stuff...And for those who are using, they are well past puberty! And THEY are huge!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 25, 2005)

This is just a way to get a rise outta people lock the thread and let it die.


----------



## iron_man (Jan 26, 2005)

crazy_enough thanks for the info your cool. But i'm still doing it.
to the rest of you that think i'm a dumbass-
*Hormonal system*
Fuck it, I'm taking novla on my off cycle and i'll be taking trib. so that will boos my natural test to fix my nuts and I'll have no estrogen. I can say fuck you to male pattern baldness by using topical Spironolactone 2% like the ph sticky said, on your site. Gyno I probobly won't get it if i do i hour at the doctor no big deal.
*Cardiovascular system*
I run twice a week. I take about 3 different supps. for cardio health. Including L arginine.
*Liver*
Taking milk thistil.
This will prob be my last post on this subject. so i'll bring this up again in about 7-8 months. now my bench is around 200 so we'll se what it is when i'm done


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

You should post before pictures.. then in a few months, after ones.  You know.. just to prove all these people wrong.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 26, 2005)

Post the before and after so we can use this info for learning purposes.  Thanks.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> fine I'll shut the hell up. but only for ythe guys that were cool about it. for all you other cock fuck you. Your just pissed off that a kid asked a question you couldn't answer. What are the proven effects of PH's and steroids. Oh yea none of you *knoe*. You just think you do because thats what the company said. Did I mention that 80% of the products say be over 18 to use them. What do you say to that. It's ok Ive relized that none of you give real answers anyway you just say bullshit.


? Bitter, party of one. Bitter?


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Iron man let me start a list
> 1. You don't know how to spell
> 2. You suck
> 3. Your a dumbshit
> ...


you forgot ....
and my pig looks better than you. Does he watch TV? LOL just rasin ya.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> Oh and by the way there are only 2 cool peple on this site, Piratefrom hell and young d.


You forgot me. I think you will be fine. Just donate your body to science so they can put your liver in a jar and show college kids why the govornment needs to run our lives. Cause there are people like you who do stupid things and get crap put on ban lists so responsible people can't get them iether.
P.S. I though my spelling sucked. Dude, when your in a wheel chair and on dialasis, promise me you will finish english 101.


----------



## Du (Jan 26, 2005)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> I would wait till your 18. Thats when me and all my friends took it and we got huge.


ummmmm.....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 26, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> crazy_enough thanks for the info your cool. But i'm still doing it.
> to the rest of you that think i'm a dumbass-
> *Hormonal system*
> Fuck it, I'm taking novla on my off cycle and i'll be taking trib. so that will boos my natural test to fix my nuts and I'll have no estrogen. I can say fuck you to male pattern baldness by using topical Spironolactone 2% like the ph sticky said, on your site. Gyno I probobly won't get it if i do i hour at the doctor no big deal.
> ...


 How did you become so hardcore at such a young age?


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> How did you become so hardcore at such a young age?


He is a know it all. And his spelling tells the whole story.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 26, 2005)

iron man said:
			
		

> crazy_enough thanks for the info your cool. But i'm still doing it.
> to the rest of you that think i'm a dumbass-
> *Hormonal system*
> Fuck it, I'm taking novla on my off cycle and i'll be taking trib. so that will boos my natural test to fix my nuts and I'll have no estrogen. I can say fuck you to male pattern baldness by using topical Spironolactone 2% like the ph sticky said, on your site. Gyno I probobly won't get it if i do i hour at the doctor no big deal.
> ...


Where does a teenager get the money for supplements, topical Spironolactone, and cash to fix your gyno?


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

Mommy, can I borrow the car and the check book? You see, the guys on IM tried to warn me, and I didn't listen, Well, My boobs are bigger than yours and I'm pissing pure protien as my liver is shut down. Mommy, help me. I don,t know what to do.


----------



## Du (Jan 26, 2005)

cman said:
			
		

> Mommy, , My boobs are bigger than yours......Mommy, help me. I don,t know what to do.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

I ussually am not a prick, but I am really really angry about some crap at work, and I have not taken my paxal in like 2 weeks, so its iether this or the 2nd part of my sig. LOL


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope he takes pictures.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is an after of his liver.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is why their getting banned when young kids screw around with this stuff.

O well its your body.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 26, 2005)

around 200 on your bench so you really mean 150lbs?  im not saying its imposible that this kid benches 200. but by his attitude at 15 im going to go ahead and call b.s.  im thinking he is about 5'9" 125 lbs and benches about his weight after about a month and a half of so so intensiity in the gym.


----------

